
Passbolt – Open source password manager for teams - axiomdata316
https://www.passbolt.com/
======
pnunesc
This tool is great!

It is helping a lot on credentials sharing on an iberian IT team.

~~~
java-man
Sharing of credentials negates the very reason said credentials exist in the
first place.

~~~
varenc
While I don't disagree in theory... practically there a number of services
that have one "owner account" that represents an organization and a business
needs to make sure they have control of that account regardless of personnel
changes. PyPi and Rubygems are examples from an old job.

Even when a service, like Twitter, does have multi-user/multi-owner identities
in some business plan this might not make sense for small teams.

~~~
java-man
A right solution would be a proper key management where each participant
maintains his/her password/passphrase that unlocks group credentials.

Otherwise, a bullet proof audit trail with external timestamps would be
required.

